# Happiest place to live in Britain



## teg1203 (28 Aug 2008)

Saw this....http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7584321.stm

It just so happens that I now live in the happiest place in Britain. :?  

But yesterday there was a survey saying that there is a worryingly high incidence of obesity. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7584191.stm

By my reckoning that means overweight = happy.  

In which case the semi skimmed can go and I can sell the running machine and buy some cakes.

The other reason we may be the happiest place in Britain is that our MP is Lembit Opik - you've just got to laugh at that. 

Is anyone upset about the rating given to their area. This may be a good opportunity for some regional abuse (light hearted of course). For instance only small areas of southern england are cheerful - and this is supposed to be news!!!


----------



## a1Matt (28 Aug 2008)

oh no! I am skinny and live in the South East   

I'm doomed I tell ya, doomed


----------



## Joecoral (28 Aug 2008)

Ahh maaaaan, top 5 least cheerful


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Aug 2008)

The thing that made me smile most about that is that the Amber Valley and North East Derbyshire is third least cheerful!  Nothing new there then!


----------



## JamesM (28 Aug 2008)

No hope for me, I live is suicide city 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7231617.stm


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

there were another one aswell saying Derby was the most haunted, i am about 1hr from there. Also Barnsley & rotheram are up in the top 10 of obesity crisis, i am about 30mins from there!
Nottinghamshire is in the top 10 for happiness, i also live 1 hr from there, looks like i am in the centre of it all  :?


----------



## PM (28 Aug 2008)

I reckon it's because Northerners just sound more enthusiastic cos of their stupid bloody accents.


----------



## a1Matt (28 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> I reckon it's because Northerners just sound more enthusiastic cos of their stupid bloody accents.



thats not very nice.

I thought it was because they were drunk all day long


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> I reckon it's because Northerners just sound more enthusiastic cos of their stupid bloody accents.



ha ha, us worksopians talk in constant slang   could that be done with the drink  :?


----------



## PM (28 Aug 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> PM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was joking   Just my sense of humour


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




London accents are extremely annoying though! (not joking!)


----------



## PM (28 Aug 2008)

[/quote]


London accents are extremely annoying though! (not joking!)[/quote]

I suggest you keep outta London then aye   

(My jokes don't work in text form)


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

London accents are extremely annoying though! (not joking!)[/quote]

I suggest you keep outta London then aye   

(My jokes don't work in text form)  [/quote]

 i went the other week but we were near china street so most of the accents/ language was chinese anyway


----------



## a1Matt (28 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was joking as well   

Central London is tourist city and probably the safest place to avoid any Londoners! 

I like London accents, its fake cockney accents that get my goat! Jamie Oliver's cooking is great but every time he says 'pukka' I wince


----------



## teg1203 (28 Aug 2008)

> i went the other week but we were near china street so most of the accents/ language was chinese anyway



I take it you mean China "Town" aaronnorth. You won't find any londoners "up west" - far too mean. 

Too busy at home polishing their sense of self-importance.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

yes china town, i types that the first time then i thought it was wrong


----------



## Garuf (28 Aug 2008)

Would you say there was "big trouble" in little china?    
...Oh I'm so funny...


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Aug 2008)

Tst Tst London rocks  you guys just jealous  and I do take the dog for a walk in St James park everyday, never see the corgies though LOL Her Majesty must be in Windsor!


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

> Tst Tst London rocks



Oh yeah i like the place, just not their accents  :!:


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Oh yeah i like the place, just not their accents  :!:


You haven't heard mine yet LOL just another variation of the latin accents


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it is anything like the people in Potugal when they spoke English then it cant be to bad


----------



## Joecoral (28 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> No hope for me, I live is suicide city
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7231617.stm



Ah, just a short hop down the m4 from me then


----------



## JamesM (28 Aug 2008)

Yup, not too far at all mate


----------

